# where is lamington road??



## Omsck (Jan 2, 2007)

hi everyone
i live in navi mumbai nd want 2 go to lamington road.... how do u get there???
can u suggest some shop there which is gud?? reliable??


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 2, 2007)

ai either u can come to dadar and then take a churchgate train.
Get down at  grant road.
and go to east side..and then walk towards main road..form there all comp shops will start....
cannot point out good shops..as nearly all r good. juts visit few and get rates ..compare and buy after bargaining...
if u want good shop form where i buy...go to a old theatre..opp that a galli is there..go inside..ask for ABGB...


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 2, 2007)

a map..... Grant Road Station is the nearest one to Lamington Road ........
*img127.imageshack.us/img127/2830/lamingtonroad3copypm2.th.jpg


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 2, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^LOL^^^^^^^^^^^^
u can also carry a GPS system


----------



## Omsck (Jan 2, 2007)

gud map, suman..thanx guys


----------



## joelf15 (Jan 2, 2007)

lol good work wid the map lol!!!


----------



## samrulez (Jan 2, 2007)

Get into a local train that goes to Churchgate ....
Get down at Grant Road...its a walkable distance from there...just ask anyone


----------



## dharmeshhtailor (Jan 2, 2007)

get down to grant station adn ask for lamington raod police station thats where lamington road is..
:d


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 3, 2007)

Omsck said:
			
		

> gud map, suman..thanx guys



if there is any particular shop you need to visit let us know and we can mark it on the map for you .... either me or other people from this forum. Some of the good shops to buy from are in the side and back streets and as a nOOb at Lamington road you may not find them easily.


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 3, 2007)

Lamington road is where my office is  

Get down at Grant Road (E) and ask someone for directions. Its 5 mins walk from Grant Road station.


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Jan 3, 2007)

suman2005 said:
			
		

> a map..... Grant Road Station is the nearest one to Lamington Road ........
> *img127.imageshack.us/img127/2830/lamingtonroad3copypm2.th.jpg


 
good work , bt u soon will be flooded with more queries


----------



## iMav (Jan 3, 2007)

any queries abt where is wat use google earth


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 5, 2007)

Goto CST and take bus no. 66 and alight on Opera house. That will be much easier ..


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 5, 2007)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Goto CST and take bus no. 66 and alight on Opera house. That will be much easier ..



Correction!!  Don't get down on Opera House, get down on Lamington Road itself. I think 66 has two stops on Lamington Road. One opposite Indusind Bank and another near police station which is right in the hardware market. But I am not too sure about the second stop.


----------



## iMav (Jan 5, 2007)

arre bhai log .... grant road se apni 11 no. ki bus pakdo (11no. bus = go walking)


----------



## suman2005 (Jan 5, 2007)

Got a much better picture of Lamington Road....

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/2967/lamingtonroadbye8.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Jan 5, 2007)

what about Bangalore and Madras any such H/W shopping areas exists?


----------



## Pathik (Jan 5, 2007)

near lamington rd police stn.. Ther r 3 good shops 1. Cassete world. 2. Pcguide 3. Prime abgb


----------



## wizrulz (Jan 6, 2007)

bas hogaya bhailog..abtak woh jake kharidke ke bhi aa gaya hoga ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 6, 2007)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> bas hogaya bhailog..abtak woh jake kharidke ke bhi aa gaya hoga ..



Forums are meant to be a reference for users. So if someone have the same query, he can refer to this thread. 


Btw .. He is coming from Navi Mumbai .. so Grant road will be a longer route : Goto Kurla, change train then Goto Dadar , change train only then he will reach Grant Road. Instead of all this, goto CST, take a bus ..

I also live in Navi Mumbai ..


----------



## tuxfan (Jan 6, 2007)

Batty, you forgot one stop in between - MY OFFICE


----------



## Ankit (May 22, 2007)

take 521ltd or 506 or 504 from navi mumbai...(vashi bus depot)...come to SION...from SION bus depot take 66 (not 66 ltd) directly for lamington road...


----------

